# Boycott?



## Starbrow (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey, where is everyone? This place has really died down.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm still here several times a day


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 6, 2012)

I am as well...I'm sure once PJ's Hobbit comes out we'll be buzzing again...


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 10, 2012)

I check in regularly to see if there is anyone to hit over the head with a mod stick, so be warned.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 11, 2012)

HLGStrider said:


> I check in regularly to see if there is anyone to hit over the head with a mod stick, so be warned.



If you're referring to a specific incident within the last few months, it seemed to at least keep things interesting...:*D

I also pop in almost daily just to see if anyone's posted anything intriguing


----------



## Meldon (Jul 22, 2012)

I check here a few times a day too, but nothing interesting happens here anymore..
I also think if the Hobbit comes out, this forum will come to live again.


----------

